#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Wasser im Fuss >

## butterflyofice

Hallo,kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen im rechten Fuss und Knöchel Wasser.Der Fuss schwillt so an das ich kaum in die Schuhe komme.Aber es ist nur am rechten Bein.Morgens nach dem aufstehen ist es wieder ziemlich normal aber im laufe des Tages ist er wieder dich angeschwollen und voller Wasser
Danke im Vorraus für euren Rat

----------


## dreamchaser

Hast du am rechten Bein mehr Krampfadern? Wurden die Venen mal untersucht? Wenn die Venen ok sind kommt evtl .eine Schwäche der Lymphgefäße in Betracht. Bleiben Dellen, wenn man in den Knöchel drückt?? Das würde eher für Wasser sprechen, d.h. für die Venen.
Die Therapie ist abhängig von der Ursache.

----------


## Teetante

Ich habe das auch gehabt bis letztes Jahr bei dieser Hitze. Ich habe aber eine ausgeprägte Varicosis (Krampfader) rechts und eine leichte links, von daher habe ich das immer darauf geschoben. Verstärkt wurde es bei mir durch die Pille, seit ich die seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr nehme, habe ich dieses Jahr das erste Jahr seit langer Zeit wenig Probleme. Also kaum Schwellungen, keine Schmerzen und erst recht keine unangenehmen Spannungsgefühle mehr.  
LG, Andrea

----------


## günni

kenne auch viele andere 
mitbetroffene (mult. sklerose) und dabei insbesondere rolli fahrer, die häufig "dicke füsse" bekommen...meist sind es lymphstauungen...einige bekommen auch "lymphrainage", eine spezielle massage oder tragen auch Stützsstrümpfe! 
ich selbst habe das prob auch, insbes. rechts....schon lange.... 
Günni

----------


## Puschel

Hallo! 
Ich habe mich gerade hier neu registrieren lassen, weil ich genau das gleiche Problem habe mit meinem linken Fuß. Bin vor 5 Wochen mit dem Fuß umgeknickt, habe aber erst dann nach 2 Tagen Schmerzen bekommen. Bin dann noch zwei Tage weitergelaufen mit dem Fuß, bis ich nicht mehr auftreten konnte. Dann bin ich zum Arzt, der hat mir gesagt, die Blutgefäße in den Bändern wären durch eine starke Dehnung geplatzt und deswegen hätte ich auch die Schmerzen und die Schwellung des Fußes wäre deswegen normal. Er hat mir dann eine Salbe verschrieben und hat gesagt, ich solle mich aber weiterhin bewegen. Das habe ich dann auch bis zum Ostermontag getan und dann war der Fuß so dick, das man die Knöchel nicht mehr gesehen hat. Ich bin dann doch mal ins Krankenhaus gefahren, um den Fuß röntgen zu lassen. Man konnte allerdings nicht viel auf dem Bild erkennen, weil der so geschwollen war. Die Ärzte haben mir dann eine Schiene drumgemacht und gesagt, ich dürfte den Fuß 2 Wochen lang überhaupt nicht belasten. Also Krücken. Super! 
Ich sollte dann weitere 2 Wochen später noch einmal zum Chirurgen, um die Bänderstabilität prüfen zu lassen. Ich war dann auch dort und das erste, was der mir gesagt hat, ich solle die Krücken weglassen, ich hätte ja nichts gebrochen. Was für eine Frechheit. Er hat dann eine Verstauchung festgestellt. Dieser Termin ist jetzt 2 Wochen her und der Fuß ist immer noch dick und jetzt habe ich das Gefühl, das sich Wasser in ihm befindet. Denn wenn man am Knöchel reindrückt, dann bleibt eine Delle. Auch wenn ich ihn kühle, sieht man genau die Stellen vom Kühlkissen. Das ist doch nicht normal. Meine Mutter macht mir schon Angst, wegen Embolie.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Puschel, 
bezüglich der Krücken gibt es tatsächlich unterschiedliche Meinungen. Die einen sagen, weiterlaufen, um die Schwellung herauszupumpen und die Sprunggelenke mobil zu halten. Die anderen sagen, 1-2 Wochen Krücken, um den Bändern Zeit zum regerieren zu geben und ein erneutes Umknicken zu vermeiden. Solange der Fuß nicht gebrochen ist und die Bänder nicht gerissen, kann man sicher darüber streiten.  
Wenn beim drücken eine Delle bleibt, spricht das für eine Beteiligung des Lymphsystems. In den meisten Fällen erholt es sich wieder, das kann aber durchaus einige Wochen bis einige Monate dauern, je nach Anlage. Es ist schon mal richtig, dass du den Fuß hochlegst und kühlst. Unterstützend kannst du auch eine Kompressionsbandage (erhältlich im Sanitätshandel) anlegen und deinen Arzt nach Lymphdrainagen fragen. 
Beim Umknicken ist die Gefahr einer Embolie gering. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du keine Gefäßschäden hast wie z.B. Krampfadern oder Blutgerinnungsstörungen? Mach dir darüber nicht soviele Gedanken. Ich habe jedenfalls noch nie gehört, dass es wegen einem verstauchten Fuß zu einer Embolie bzw Thrombose kommt. 
Gute Besserung,
Christiane

----------


## Puschel

Vielen Dank nochmal für die rasche Antwort. Morgen früh bin ich erst einmal wieder bei meinem Hausarzt. Der soll sich den Fuß nochmal angucken und mir sagen, was ich jetzt tun soll. Oder aber er soll mich ebend weiterüberweisen zum nächsten Facharzt. 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt etwas beruhigter.

----------


## dreamchaser

Embolien bzw. auch Thrombosen der unteren Extremitätentstehen in den meisten Fälle nicht durch Gerinnungsstörungen, sondern durch Immobilisation - können also bei allen Verletzungen, bei denen die Immobilität verstärkt wurde, vorkommen.
Eine Schwellung am Knöchel deutet jedoch nicht auf eine tiefe Beinvenenthrombose hin, eher auf eine lokale Weichteilschwellung druch die Verletzung selbst. Geh nochmal zum Orthopäden und lass das malmit Ultraschall untersuchen. Röntgen bringt hier nix, denn es ist ja nix gebrochen. Die Weichteile sieht man im Röntgen auch nicht.

----------


## Ryoko

Hallo mal ne Frage habe seit 2 tagen Wasser im Fuß rechts und links wo kommt das her und wie bekomme ich es weg ohne zum Arzt gehen zu müssen.  
PS: Mann sagte mir ich solle spatzieren gehen würde helfen ? :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo 
wenn du nicht zum Arzt möchtest, kannst du bei einem Physiotherapeuten Lymphdrainagen aus eigener Tasche zahlen. Allerdings machen es die meisten der mir bekannten Kollegen erst dann, wenn eine ärztlich bestätigte Diagnose vorliegt. Es gibt nämlich einige Kontraindikationen, die ausgeschlossen werden müssen. 
Du kannst auch selbst einiges tun: viel laufen, vor allem Treppen- oder Berglaufen möglichst mit Kompressionsstrümpfen. Schwimmen und Aquajogging sind auch gut wirksam. Trinke ein kaliumreiches Mineralwasser. Sollte sich nichts verbessern, wirst du wohl doch irgendwann zu einem Arzt müssen, am besten zu einem Venenspezialisten. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## nikita8

Ich habe durch Zufall diese Diskussion gelesen und komme einfach nicht mehr weiter. Ich bin seit über 2 Jahren in Behandlung weil mein rechter Fuss ununterbrochen geschwollen ist, im Winter weniger und im Sommer ganz schlimm. Ich war beim Rheumaspezialisten,meine Venen wurden durch einen Spezialisten ausgemessen, Ultraschall, war im MRI. NICHTS, sie finden nichts und helfen mir auch nicht wirklich weiter.  
Ich bin nun 19 Jahre alt und habe diesen Sommer bemerkt, dass nun jetzt mein linker Fuss auch etwas angeschwollen ist, beim rechten sieht man nicht einmal mehr den Knöchel. Wenn ich hineindrücke, bleibt eine Delle. Ihr versteht sicher dass dies für mich sehr belastend ist in diesem Alter immer auf meinen Fuss angesprochen zu werden, es sieht wirklich nicht schön aus und engt mich in Alltag, beim ausüben meiner Hobbies, extrem ein. Da ich sonst sehr schlank bin, fällt der Fuss auch immer gleich auf, ins Schwimmbad zu gehen ist für mich schon eine Überwindung. 
Habt jemand vielleicht noch einen Tipp was ich tun könnte? bin wirklich sehr verzweifelt..... Danke!!!

----------


## Christiane

Hallo nikita, 
wenn alle anderen Ursachen ausgeschlossen wurden, kann man von einem schwachen bzw wenig leistungsfähigen Lymphsystem ausgehen. Dafür spricht, dass jetzt beide Füße dick werden. 
Man kann dem aber entgegenwirken. Falls du bei diesem Wetter Socken erträgst, besorgst du dir am besten im Sanitätshaus Kompressionsstrümpfe. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Farben und es fällt kaum auf, dass es "besondere" Socken sind. Mit der Kompression an den Füßen musst du die Muskel-Venen-Pumpe aktivieren: laufen und betont abrollen. Im Stand wiederholt zwischen Zehen- und Fersenstand wechseln. Bewegung im Wasser ist ebenfalls wirksam, besonders Aqua-Gymnastik oder Aqua-Jogging. Es gibt inzwischen viele Bäder, die das anbieten.  
Falls dadurch keine deutliche Besserung eintritt, kannst du bei deinem Arzt nach einer Verordnung für Lymphdrainagen fragen. Die müssen dann aber über einen längeren Zeitraum (mindestens einige Wochen) regelmäßig durchgeführt werden.  
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Christiane

----------


## nikita8

Hai Christiane,  
Ich danke dir für deine hilfreichen Tipps, werde dies ausprobieren. Hätte dies denn mein Venenspezialist oder Hausarzt nicht merken können, dass etwas mit dem Lymphsystem nicht in Ordnung ist? 
Ich danke dir herzlich. Liebe grüsse sabrina

----------


## Christiane

Hi Sabrina, 
das Lymphsystem spielt im Medizinstudium nicht die Hauptrolle. Auch danach spezialisieren sich eher wenige Ärzte darauf. Hab gerade gesehen, dass du in der Schweiz wohnst. Meine Liste mit Lymphspezialisten enthält leider nur deutsche Ärzte. Bei Bedarf und Interesse könnte ich aber recherchieren. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## MiMiChEN

*Ich habe auch seit fast 2 wochen wasser im rechten fuss und fuss gelenk
habe auch tabletten die aber leider nicht anschlagen.. Nun kommt noch dazu
das ich am dienstag Einen termin habe beim amt wegen so nen 1 euro job 
nun meine frage kann die gute frau mich dazu verdonnern  zu arbeiten ?
trotz wegen mein fuss *

----------


## anker

Ja , warum denn nicht?

----------

